# Inherited old compound bow. Know year?



## Thewave (May 29, 2021)

Hi, my wifes grandfather passed recently and he left her this bow. The thing looks band new but doing some research may be form 70's to early 90's? Anyone know anything about it? Are they worth anything? We don't know much about archery.
Thanks


----------



## Garronsmith (May 2, 2021)

I have a martin warthog from when i was about 16.
Now I'm 52.
Mine has cams so I'm guessing about 1980ish.
My limbs are a little different as well.
I would be interested in buying this.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would say that bow was from the late 70's or early 80's, as we used to sell them as a distributor for Martin Archery back then.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

A late 70s / early 80s Warthog would have different limbs, different woods, and different cable rigging. Those look like late-80s yokes and limbs.


----------



## Bobberdown (Feb 12, 2019)

The sight definitely looks late eightys inched an identical one on my 92 martin cougar I also have older warthog and that one looks a little sleeker than mine would agree with late 80s


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

It should have a serial number. You can get on the Martin sight, give them the number and someday they might get back to you. I think the manufacturer date is rearranged in the serial number. I have a Warthog too. I think a 1983. Mine has wooden limbs. Yours is probably late 80’s early 90’s.


----------

